# Sometimes I hate rats.



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Things rats do that nearly kill me:

1. Squeak distressingly, then sleep at an awkward angle.
2. Run between my feet.
3. Drop raisins next to the sandwich while I'm making Boyfriend's lunch.
3. Casually move charging cables with their teeth, the ones sharp enough to slice rubber like its butter.
4. Push large objects off the top shelf of their cage onto possibly sleeping ratties below.
5. Stash slimy apple under the pillow, to be discovered at night.
6. Eat half of my cornpops while I'm making said lunch.
7. Nibbling their brother's balls with said razor sharp teeth.
8. Hiding under the pillows and wriggling when I go to py my head on it.
9. Running under my butt when I'm trying to sit down.

Things rats do that are awesome:

1. Brux.
2. Give kisses.
3. Look cute.



And that's just today  not to mention my boys started marking! We all love our rats, but they're awful troublemakers. I can't seriously be the only one with brat rats! You guys should add to my lists!


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Things rats do that nearly kill me:

I just found one of my shirts has had extra ventilation holes added so...

Things rats do that are awesome:

I just found one of my shirts has had extra ventilation holes added so...


haha what can I say it was an old shirt anyway ;D


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Amph said:


> Things rats do that nearly kill me:
> 
> I just found one of my shirts has had extra ventilation holes added so...
> 
> ...


Those considerate ratties, you need the a/c in the summer months!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

1.
3.
4.
5.
8.

and 9 especially! Oh my God!!!!!!!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

1. Taking giant chunks out of my books


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

1: Eating library books
2: Laws of physics, a Scientific Discovery: Food falls down when you dump it's container out of the bars of the cage behind the dresser.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

When the dang rat won't come down from the tree and actually goes to sleep on a high branch or won't get out of the Bulldozer! 

Max had a fetish for yellow construction equipment... and when it was her nap time, she wouldn't let anything disturb her.... Leading to the little boy asking his mom... "Mommy, why is the man throwing pine cones at the little animal in the tree?" Max was such a brilliant and competent true shoulder rat, but sometimes she would just wait until there were people watching to put me into the most embarrassing situations. When she got a truly stupid idea into her head there was no stopping her or changing her mind. And she knew she was being bad, which seemed to make her even happier and more stubborn.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

1. Peeing on my head when I'm laying on the Guestroom bed with the boys. Houdini has done it to me TWICE!
2. Crawling into the pillow case on which my head is resting. And insisting on being RIGHT under my head.
3. Pushing ALL the tp rolls to the lower level and stashing them where I can't see them easily. 

Awesome things:
1. Rushing the cage doors and running up my arm to my shoulder
2. Giving kisses... Even if it probably is only because I had something yummy on my fingers.
3. Pouncing on each other, and then rushing to crawl up to my shoulders.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Things rats do that almost kill me:

10. What I woke up to this morning AKA please don't tell Boyfriend (see picture)


Things rats do that are awesome:

4. But he's so soft and fluffy and licky~


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Smilebud said:


> Things rats do that almost kill me:
> 
> 10. What I woke up to this morning AKA please don't tell Boyfriend (see picture)
> 
> ...


LOL. Oh my Gosh!

I'd be SOOOO mad.. Rooofl.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

AdequateRat said:


> LOL. Oh my Gosh!
> 
> I'd be SOOOO mad.. Rooofl.


I almost had a heart attack, I thought they were his expensive headphones at first @[email protected] all the cords were jumbled into one pile and they were next to the new baby's cage..

To be fair it's his own fault for putting it there! I'm just going to say I broke it when I was trying to untangle them. He never has to know! (Or see the evidence lmao)


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Smilebud said:


> I almost had a heart attack, I thought they were his expensive headphones at first @[email protected] all the cords were jumbled into one pile and they were next to the new baby's cage..
> 
> To be fair it's his own fault for putting it there! I'm just going to say I broke it when I was trying to untangle them. He never has to know! (Or see the evidence lmao)


HAHAH! I love you. Your posts crack me up.
You're totally right, it's his fault. xP 

He left it there, he should know the consequences.. But yeah, I would totally bend the truth too.
Saves a lot of trouble. XD


----------



## Mr_Mooster (May 9, 2015)

Things that kill me:
1. My girls don't have a potty corner. The poop in the center of the cage and wherever they please, so litter training has been a nightmare.
2. Thinking my finger is a pea and taking a huge chomp out of it. Rose goes insane for frozen peas.
3. Pooping all over the place during play time.
4. Sticking their noses right into my ear.
5. Pooping and peeing on a new pair of shorts. My fault.

Things that are awesome:
1. Hanging out on my shoulder.
2. Little kisses and teeth nibbles.
3. Falling asleep in my lap and making little bruxing noises.


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

Things that make me CRAZY: death to the sheets I just bought, the corners of my super expensive mattress, and my favorite hermione shirt. Pee on my cellphone! 
Litter training is not a thing apparently but boy does she love digging in the cats litter and shooting it all over the floor!!!

Sweet things: she loves when I sing at her, she kisses me all over and hugs my fingers to her chest, and she comes when I call (if she thinks I have food lol!)


----------



## Tiny_Tails (Apr 29, 2015)

Chew a hole in my iPhone charger.
Then chewed a hole in my back-up iPhone charger.
Ordered a new iPhone charger, which they chewed in less than a week.
Ordered a fourth iPhone charger, which as four pieces of electric tape on it to mend chews ... and I just found one new huge chew. It still works. *phew*

And really, whose fault is that? I can't be mad.

Now the couch *sigh* the couch is a different story!

Oh, and the sweet things: When they play in my room (and eat my chargers), they constantly come back to me to see me, and throw a few licks my way before running off again <3


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

My fiance recently told Kirsty, "For you, the 'b' in 'brat' is silent." For her, it's so true... she tears up the cardboard on her pen and tries to dig her way out of it, and since we got her, her cage has been a disaster... and forget litter training! The litter boxes end up not only empty, but turned upside down in the middle of the cage. But she's just so cute and pettable...


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

Ponderosa that's what happened to my litter boxes too! An then when I persisted they ganged up and chewed it to pieces in one night!


----------



## RosesAndRats (May 7, 2015)

When I have to cut up pieces of electric tape to wrap around cords to either my computer or TV because "oh crap copper wire is showing in that place." Which reminds me, there are a few iffy looking places

When they get on my desk and run across the keyboard (that's easily avoidable) and wake up my sleeping computer...

When they urine mark on my phone.... and if I'm lying down, on my face...

When they get up into my box spring and chew up the inner cusion lining. (It'll take forever to clean up at this point.)

I literally found a huge ass hole in my new sheets within 24 hours of purchase.


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

It kills me that my girls are all pillow/sheet biters! I bought a brand new comforter set, with new pillow cases and all - and while they were having their free range on my bed I found all kinds of holes on my new pillow cases and sheets! Not to mention they took a huge chunk out of my comforter... This is why we can't have nice things!

Things I love:
Everything about them, they're my children and they are spoiled rotten!


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

I love this thread so much, but now I'm scared of what comes ahead as new rat caretaker

So far the only thing I don't like: 
Sake prefers my toes than any other snacks. And she destroyed my favourite jacket in less than 10 minutes!

What I love: 
She is way smarter than I thought, and her training has just begun! 
She loves sleeping on my neck, and there's no way to move her from there until her nap is over. That's usually over an hour. 
And she licks my lips, even when I don't smell like food.
She loves grooming me.
She's very communicative. 
She's really friendly. She's currently trying to be friends with one of my dogs, who is actually terrified of the rat!

Ahhhh, I'm really looking forward to having the new rescued rats with me and Sake!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

1. I had to block off the area where my CPU sits...it's now Freyja's personal mission to spend all her free range time trying to get into that cabinet. 
2. The food bowl is not good enough to hold the food apparently, so all food gets moved to the floor...right next to the food bowl.
3. My feet are apparently the property of my boys...and they must reestablish that fact every few minutes for the entire free range time.
4. I can't wear socks around any of my rats.
5. Wasting a potion or special ability on the game I'm playing because someone just happened to step on the wrong key.

Things I love
1. All of the things mentioned above because it reminds me that they're all unique little creatures.
2. Rat piles.
3. The sound of bruxing when I get home and start talking to my babies.
4. The mob of rats running all over each other to be the first to get a treat or a pet.
5. Pretty much everything about them


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Just found my brand new earphones chewed off D:


----------



## DragonFish159 (Mar 4, 2015)

I swear my rats have made it their personal mission to destroy head phones. They're fine with most other cords but something about head phones makes them go nuts. I've had these guys six months and I've Gone through 10+ head phone sets. I'm not even sure the exact number anymore. Yesterday one of my Boys chewed a pair right in my pocket! Why would he do such a thing!?

On the plus side I can't think of a cuter reason to go get more headphones than saying my rats stole them. And they give me the most innocent look when I pull pieces of head phone wire out from under my dresser! That look neutralizes anger on the spot lol


----------



## xColdBones (Jun 21, 2014)

My rats have chewed a boombox cord, headphones, a small chunk off my cellphone and TV remote, blankets, my clothes, and many more.

I forgot the cage was open and they got out and snatched my deodorant and chewed multiple holes in it. My blinds on my window are _destroyed._ They also chewed the metal clip off the hammock, and now I tie it to the cage bar to hold it.

Before I got a glass water bottle (one of the best decisions I will ever make) they chewed both plastic water bottles I had. 

The chewing irritates me, but I love my girls to death and can never stay mad at them.


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

Things rats do that kill me.

1. Holes in sheets, blankets, pillowcases...
2. Chew marks in the spines of every book I dare read around them.
3. Stepping on the keyboard while I'm writing and chewing headphones.
4. Holes in the shirt I just borrowed from my mom.....grrrr.
5. Trying to claw their way into my mouth to clean my teeth.
6. Beating up other rats..........

Things that ratties do I love.

1. Bruxing.
2. Kisses and cuddles.
3. Leaping off the bed and following me wherever I'm going about the room.
4. Shoulder snuggles.
5. The way they play wrestle with my 90lb German Shepherd mix and intentionally chase around my other dog to freak her out.
6. Rat piles.


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

Rat Daddy said:


> When the dang rat won't come down from the tree and actually goes to sleep on a high branch or won't get out of the Bulldozer!
> 
> Max had a fetish for yellow construction equipment... and when it was her nap time, she wouldn't let anything disturb her.... Leading to the little boy asking his mom... "Mommy, why is the man throwing pine cones at the little animal in the tree?" Max was such a brilliant and competent true shoulder rat, but sometimes she would just wait until there were people watching to put me into the most embarrassing situations. When she got a truly stupid idea into her head there was no stopping her or changing her mind. And she knew she was being bad, which seemed to make her even happier and more stubborn.


Haha! I'm so sorry, but this is just hilarious! ONLY because I can picture this in my head and see myself doing what you've described.


----------



## robenbobben (May 30, 2014)

Ahh this morning while I was getting ready for work I peeked into the cage of my new babies and Nubs was laying on her back, toes curled up, mouth slightly open, not moving. My heart skipped a beat, and I was so confused as to how she could have passed away in the few minutes I was out of the room for.... and then she rolled over and yawned 

Also they have made it their personal mission to remove and collect any and all binder clips. I can't keep liners on because clearly the shinies should be in their kleenex box for safekeeping. 

Getting to know them is so much fun though! The baby rat piles, the excited racing around when I get home, and the way they've started coming up to the doors looking for treats. Wouldn't trade them for the world


----------

